# Fun dinner



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife and I had dinner with Massad Ayoob and his girlfriend Gail last night. It was a good and interesting time. Mas is super laid-back and wouldn't allow me to take him to a fine restaurant. Instead, it was pizza and beer around the pool at his hotel. Mas and Gail are both very intelligent and personable, and we had a fun time kicking back at the pool. Mas, as ever, loves women, and gave my wife most of the attention. 

I'd not seen Mas in many years, since I took LFI-1 back in my Connecticut days. We caught up a bit and chatted for a while about the class he's teaching here in Phoenix (LFI-1 over at the Phoenix Rod and Gun Club), then moved along to other things. I learned, for example, that Mas and Gail are architecture buffs and had visited Frank Lloyd Wright's complex in Scottsdale, Taliesin West. My wife and I've been there a couple times, as we are minor architecture buffs too. We recommended Mas and Gail try Wright's Price Tower in Oklahoma the next time they're near Tulsa, and they were excited to check it out.

We talked a little about my Afghanistan experiences, and I related to Mas how some of the lessons about alertness he taught me have stayed with me, and helped me in a couple of situations over there. He seemed quite pleased by that.

We chatted guns and holsters on and off the whole night. I presented him with a custom holster and belt Galco made for him, and showed him a prototype IWB I was wearing/testing with my Glock. But naturally, since we both talk guns all day for work, conversation drifted away from that fairly quickly.

Finally, I sat down with Gail for a short Q&A. She does a podcast found here:http://proarms.podbean.com/. My little podcast interview should be up sometime soon, after she edits my stupidity out of it!

Anyway, it was a fun night. It was great to see Mas again, and a pleasure to meet Gail and do the podcast with her. Now I just have to turn in my receipts so I can get reimbursed from Galco for "making industry connections." Tomorrow I'll be at the Gunsite Alumni Shoot doing the same thing. Man, I love my job. :mrgreen:

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

...and he wonders why people hate him:mrgreen:...

That's awesome. I wish my job was half as much fun.

Zhur


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> My wife and I had dinner with Massad Ayoob and his girlfriend Gail last night.


Name dropper :buttkick: :smt022



> We talked a little about my Afghanistan experiences, and I related to Mas how some of the lessons about alertness he taught me have stayed with me, and helped me in a couple of situations over there. He seemed quite pleased by that.


Guess i really should arrange the trip to NH for this. Thanks for reminding me.



> .... showed him a prototype IWB I was wearing/testing with my Glock.


Oh sure, drop hints but no info :anim_lol: Will it work for my Kel-tec or makarov?

Sounds like a fun night Mike


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sure beats my dinner last night. McDonald's with my family and mother-in-law, who seems to be on a never-ending visit. :smt022


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Chili's To-Go for us, not that interesting but enjoyable.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> . My little podcast interview should be up sometime soon, after she edits my stupidity out of it!


Man, I'll bet that'll be a short podcast interview! After she edits it, will there be anything left??:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

James NM said:


> Man, I'll bet that'll be a short podcast interview! After she edits it, will there be anything left??:anim_lol:


Sure. "Hi, Gail. Thanks for having me." :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Hi, Gail. Thanks for having me


Yea, that's about what I figured also!:smt033


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Massad Ayoob is a really good guy. I have emailed him a couple of times with questions and he has always answered me right back. He helped me out when I was tasked with picking new duty ammo for my police department.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Sure beats my dinner last night. McDonald's with my family and mother-in-law, who seems to be on a never-ending visit. :smt022


Ouch.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike, you are becoming a bonafide Celebrity!! First those magazine photo-shoots with the wind blowing yer hair and now schmoozing the uber-elite! Please dont tell me you have been approached to star in your own reality-tv show!!! 

:anim_lol:


----------

